# Post Show Bulk



## tjp1297 (Sep 21, 2016)

Alright guys, asking for some wisdom here. So I just finished my first show, won my teen division, weighed in at 163, blew up to 180 a week later, holding around that, still got abs, nothing crazy but holding an 8 pack. Ive been approached about doing a national qualifier with a sponsor now so I've got to get my ass in gear. Im switching from bodybuilding to physique since I have pretty decent genetics for it and I'm just not big enough for bodybuilding. Im in college living on my own so my diet has to be cheap. Im really just eating 5 oz chicken breast and a cup to two of rice several times through the day. Any advice for a solid bulking plan? thats cheap. I have no problem eating the same boring shit over and over. Im eating for results not taste. I don't need to start cutting till january and I'm an ectomorph. Ill attach some pics. Any advice is appreciated, If i nail my next show i can start getting paid so this is important.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 21, 2016)

Solid physique man. Looking good. 

One thing I tell people to add to their diet when bulking is this shake
Cup and a half of oats( blend into powder first)
2 scoops whey
18 ounces whole milk
Huge scoop of peanut butter

Its about 1200 calories. The oats will make u feel full for an hour or two and they slow digestion down which I think helps u absord more of the protein.

I do one post workout and right before bed. Helped me put some mass on.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Sep 22, 2016)

Physique aye??? ...you do have the physique build and u have good genetics. Good work but you have only just begun. I agree with basically  everything Ecks said above I just don't do the milk mainly cuz it upsets my stomach...the only thing I would add is EGG WHITES!!!! Lots and lots of egg whites I drink them raw cuz they are pasteurized. I drink usually 4 cups a day.. 2 cups is about 16 oz. 2 cups has around 56 grams of protein so thats 100+ a day just from egg whites and they are very low calorie low cholesterol. ..stay with the chicken, I do about 7oz per serving. I also do a lot of Salmon usually 8oz per serving. I tend to stay away from red meat until a winter bulk but you can get away with lean steak cuts or 90-93% ground sirloin beef. Low fat low sugar Greek yogurt is another option ...Cream of rice is a great fast acting pre-workout carb source...bananas are goo too...don't forget your greens (broccoli, spinach or asparagus).

As for price and keeping it cheap its really not that expensive if you're shopping just for yourself but I understand on a budget it does at up...Walmart is cheap for the small things even chicken breast. I get most of my meats from the butcher though which gets pricey.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 22, 2016)

U guys really drink eggs and egg whites raw? Fukking rocky balboa style. I might add some into my diet the next few weeks cus I have room to put about five pounds on before my meet.


----------



## Milo (Sep 22, 2016)

The whites aren't bad. Just a slight salt taste and easy to down. Drinking whole eggs is what's not too smart. Shit is chunky and probably more at risk for salmonella.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 22, 2016)

Drinking raw egg whites isn't a great idea because of avidin. It bonds with biotin and prevents complete digestion and absorption of the protein. Raw egg protein absorption is ~50%.

Cooking eggs denatures that bond and makes for 98% bioavailability.


----------



## tjp1297 (Sep 22, 2016)

Okay sweet, I've been throwing in about 50 g of carbs in my post workout shakes in the form of a supplement i get called cyto carb. but ill switch to the oatmeal, probably gonna stay away from the milk though since once i leave my house in the morning i don't have access to refrigeration till i get home at night. What about supps guys? creatine? Only been training for about a year now so trying to learn. My next show is May, found that out today.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Sep 22, 2016)

Joliver said:


> Drinking raw egg whites isn't a great idea because of avidin. It bonds with biotin and prevents complete digestion and absorption of the protein. Raw egg protein absorption is ~50%.
> 
> Cooking eggs denatures that bond and makes for 98% bioavailability.



Well **** me..where did you read this??


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Sep 22, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> U guys really drink eggs and egg whites raw? Fukking rocky balboa style. I might add some into my diet the next few weeks cus I have room to put about five pounds on before my meet.



No don't drink the whole egg lol...just the egg whites they are pasteurized..but apparently its no good Raw according to joliver, I guess I been doing wrong this whole time, coulda had even more gains smh.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Sep 22, 2016)

Joliver said:


> Drinking raw egg whites isn't a great idea because of avidin. It bonds with biotin and prevents complete digestion and absorption of the protein. Raw egg protein absorption is ~50%.
> 
> Cooking eggs denatures that bond and makes for 98% bioavailability.



Dam, really? Would have liked to know this a year ago..


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Sep 22, 2016)

I've read that _pasteurized_ egg whites in a carton (heated up and sterilized) means retains the high bioavailability, its raw _un-pasteurized_ egg whites from whole eggs that have low Bioavailability. I need to find the source and study...

Here's one quick read..

"Yes you can eat raw eggs/whites, but the whole eggs or carton eggs must be pasteurized (it will say so on the carton). Pasteurization is when they heat the egg/egg product enough to kill all the bacteria (including salmonella) and the protein digestion inhibitors (usually126-140 degrees). If you eat non-pasteurized eggs/egg products your body cannot utilize the protein in them due to the presence of a protein inhibitor. And while you may get salmonella from raw eggs/egg product the chances are 1 in 10,000 for regular eggs and 1 in 30,000 for free range eggs.

Avidin is a glycoprotein, which is found in raw egg whites, and blocks the uptake of Vitamin B6 and Vitamin H (Biotin) causing a vitamin deficiency (it binds to Biotin and iron making them unavailable). You must cook/pasteurize the egg white to neutralize the Avidin and allow your body to safely digest the protein and utilize all its amino acids. Cooking egg whites at high temperatures denatures some of the amino acids which makes the proteins slightly less effective (slower digesting). 

So, basically the most bioavailable and readily assimilated egg proteins are either pasteurized raw eggs/egg products or soft cooked/poached eggs that have not reached 160 degrees at which point the proteins become coagulated/denatured and take longer to be completely digested and assimilated.

Eggs begin to cook at about 160 degrees, and will be "scrambled eggs" at 180 - but if the 142 degree temperature is maintained, the result is a safe egg that will act like a raw egg in recipes and will provide a fully usable protein source. -The Doc"


----------



## TrickWilliams (Sep 22, 2016)

Moral of the story, for convenience purposes only eat pasteurized eggs raw. Duly noted.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Sep 22, 2016)

Digestibility of Cooked and Raw Egg Protein in Humans as Assessed by Stable Isotope Techniques

- 24hr digestibility cooked egg protein: 91%
- 24hr digestibility raw egg protein: 51%

"The higher digestibility of cooked egg protein presumably results from structural changes in the protein molecule induced by heating, thereby enabling the digestive enzymes to gain broader access to the peptide bonds. It has been suggested that the reduced digestibility of raw egg white is at least partially related to the presence of trypsin inhibitors in raw egg whites."

Pasteurization helps side step most of this but considering there is more than one protease inhibitor in raw egg whites I'd be hesitant to say it solves all of the bioavailability issues without some data to back that up. Plus is it really THAT difficult to cook the damn things?


----------



## TrickWilliams (Sep 22, 2016)

New Moral of story, cook my eggs.


----------



## tjp1297 (Sep 22, 2016)

Lucky me i always cook my eggs.. lol. I had to take a slight break from eating so many of them. Leading up to my show i was eating them left and right and thats one food i can get tired of. idk, just hate the taste but gotta do it.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 22, 2016)

BiologicalChemist said:


> Well **** me..where did you read this??



More or less, I was looking for a way out of drinking the bull semen that is a raw egg white. Some dietician gave me the excuse. I was only too happy to spread the news.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Sep 23, 2016)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Digestibility of Cooked and Raw Egg Protein in Humans as Assessed by Stable Isotope Techniques
> 
> - 24hr digestibility cooked egg protein: 91%
> - 24hr digestibility raw egg protein: 51%
> ...



Good to know Zilla. I honestly would cook em but I've grown to hate the taste of 2 cups of cooked egg whites lol...idk why. So I chug two cups and its done..seems to be working for me but I also eat a fuk ton of food so I would never know..kinda a bummer I'm not getting that 98% bioavailability though :/ I wanna look more into this and the pasteurization process but for now I might have to start cookin...Thanks


----------

